# Pax Who Brag About Being Rich and Don't Tip



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry but if you brag about how much money you make and you don't tip - you are a number one asshole. Seriously.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Or bragging about your hot girlfriend and not sharing.
Jerk!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Or worse yet...

A bartender bragging about tips...

Rakos


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Just being rich and using Uber/lyft to save money and not tipping is bad enough


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

My favorite was two guys talking about all the hotels they buy/sell. Airport ride. No tip.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

There was this one time a few weeks back I picked up this guy from the Fremont Bart. He was dressed in a suit witch stood out to me. First he was trying to make conversation with the pool passenger but he wasn't having it. So he started talking to me. He was saying that he had his start in Fremont at the mansion I was taking him too in the Fremont hills(Apparently the place was throwing a party). Kept bragging on how successful he is now. We get to the gate of the place and he says "drop me off here, I don't want the ladys to see me roll up in an uber." Dropped him off at the gate like he said, Ended the trip and as i was about to leave he comes back to the car and asks me if i can take him up the road because it's too dark. me and the other passenger looked at each other like "ugh"... anyways he didn't tip and of course he tool UberPool so yeah! cheap ass.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> My favorite was two guys talking about all the hotels they buy/sell. Airport ride. No tip.


That's because they're broke and in tons of debt. Real estate is high risk and requires massive financing. Just ask DJT.

But yeah I know what you mean...


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> There was this one time a few weeks back I picked up this guy from the Fremont Bart. He was dressed in a suit witch stood out to me. First he was trying to make conversation with the pool passenger but he wasn't having it. So he started talking to me. He was saying that he had his start in Fremont at the mansion I was taking him too in the Fremont hills(Apparently the place was throwing a party). Kept bragging on how successful he is now. We get to the gate of the place and he says "drop me off here, I don't want the ladys to see me roll up in an uber." Dropped him off at the gate like he said, Ended the trip and as i was about to leave he comes back to the car and asks me if i can take him up the road because it's too dark. me and the other passenger looked at each other like "ugh"... anyways he didn't tip and of course he tool UberPool so yeah! cheap ass.


I hope you said no the ride is over!


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I picked up man from a gated community complete with guard shack. He called ahead so I could get in. The community was large with winding roads. There were 20 mph speed limit signs all over and at night I could definitely see the reason. Deer all over the place. Since it was first time in this community and it was night I did not exceed the limit. Took about 10 or so minutes to even get to the houses. I pick up pax and he starts talking about how great the community is, pool, gym, private security, private golf course, you name it. He also keeps saying there is no reaspon not to drive 40 or 45. He knows the area. I point out he may know the area but I don't and if I had been going 45 we might have hit one of the numerous deer. After this he shuts up about the speed but continues on with how great a community it is and how his house (mansion is more like it) is so beautiful, etc. Of course, no tip.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Rich people (or delusional people who claim to be rich) place second on the "Least Likely to Leave A Tip" list. First?

Airport travelers. Many of whom are traveling on business, and get gratuities expensed. Or, if you're self-employed, eligible for a write-off. 

And no, this is not the first time I've complained about this on here. Sorry.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

The absol


Rakos said:


> Or worse yet...
> 
> A bartender bragging about tips...
> 
> Rakos[/QUOTE





Rakos said:


> Or worse yet...
> 
> A bartender bragging about tips...
> 
> Rakos


The absolute worst, bragging about being an Uber driver!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I've only had that happen once, and I gave them a 1 ☆ rating.

Brag about how good your dinner was and all the expensive import beer you and your five buddies drank, ask me to stop by a mini-mart before we go to the Holiday Inn Executive Center, and then y'all get out of the car without even leaving me a buck?

Guaranteed 1 ☆ rating everytime!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why do some people believe that there should be some kind of correlation between how much money a person has and how much they should pay or tip for a service? Do we somehow give a rich person a better quality ride than we do the person with less money who takes the same class of service as in UberX or Pool?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do some people believe that there should be some kind of correlation between how much money a person has a*nd how much they should pay or tip for a service?*


OP didn't say a rich person should tip more, or even mention how much they should tip because they're rich.
He's just disappointed that they dont tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do some people believe that there should be some kind of correlation between how much money a person has and how much they should pay or tip for a service? Do we somehow give a rich person a better quality ride than we do the person with less money who takes the same class of service as in UberX or Pool?


The obvious answer is NO...Butt...

If they put out to have money...

And not be willing to share just a bit...

Then in my book they are Assholes...

That aren't worthy of my time...

Or my good graces...

Better to be poor and throw a buck...

Then in my book...and most everyone's...

you are a King or Queen...8>)

Rakos


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Or worse yet...
> 
> A bartender bragging about tips...
> 
> Rakos


Yea!!!!! Bartenders who say they love tips but dont give you jack.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've picked up a few people who claimed to have six-figure incomes. Why they feel the need to inform me of their income is not something I really understand. Honestly I think it's stupid to flaunt wealth. Especially if you don't actually have any. And to lie about your income to impress your Uber driver? That's some sad stuff right there.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> Sorry but if you brag about how much money you make and you don't tip - you are a number one asshole. Seriously.


About 2 years ago I picked up a couple going for dinner..he was a bit of a squid and there was tension between the two of them. She was very sweet..during the ride he starts telling her (probably for my benefit) about his boss giving him his annual bonus in the form of $18,000 worth of stock options.

I had picked her up a few times since then..about a month ago I got her again and I asked how things were going..she informed me she filed for a divorce..I said "I think I can make your night $9,000 happier" huh..dont you remember your hubby bragging about his stock options? I said remind your lawyer to look into that!

She was amazed that I remembered!

+1 for the Uber driver!

The reason it stood out..mr stock options never tipped!


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah, I've had some real captains of industry in my car.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do some people believe that there should be some kind of correlation between how much money a person has and how much they should pay or tip for a service? Do we somehow give a rich person a better quality ride than we do the person with less money who takes the same class of service as in UberX or Pool?


Nope, but the thing is...if you have more you can afford to spare a dollar or ten. Especially if you're going to brag about it. It's like eating a chocolate cake or apple pie or a box of donuts in front of an overweight person using the treadmill.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

My dad was a very cynical man. He said "no one ever got rich giving money away." On the other hand, he also tipped on a sliding scale based on the level/type of service he received. Barbers made out like bandits with him.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nope, but the thing is...if you have more you can afford to spare a dollar or ten. Especially if you're going to brag about it. It's like eating a chocolate cake or apple pie or a box of donuts in front of an overweight person using the treadmill.


I dont think it is wise to advertise that you have money but that is only because I think that makes you more of an attractive target to thieves and swindlers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I dont think it is wise to advertise that you have money but that is only because I think that makes you more of an attractive target to thieves and swindlers.


and to hot women!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> and to hot women!


Perhaps, but than again I would never want a women who is only interested in me because she thinks I have money.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

backcountryrez said:


> My dad was a very cynical man. He said "no one ever got rich giving money away." On the other hand, he also tipped on a sliding scale based on the level/type of service he received. Barbers made out like bandits with him.


That's because...

Barbers make you beautiful...

AND they can mess you up...

Much better to bribe them...

I ALWAYS tip my barber well...

Rakos

PS. With all my hair...my barber bill is crazy...and I still can't get him to trim my butt...8>)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> . Barbers made out like bandits with him.





Rakos said:


> I ALWAYS tip my barber well...











My barber also gets tipped very well for the services he provides


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Or worse yet...
> 
> A bartender bragging about tips...
> 
> Rakos


Oh like the girl I drove to her bar tending job in Santa Monica last night, we talked tips and who tips best (tourists, natives, men, women, etc) and chatted for 45 minutes and then I (stupidly) gave her a 5-star since OF COURSE she's going to tip me! So, it's been almost 24 hours and still nothing from that little B.

Honestly, I'm done with these non-tipping fools. So from now on, everyone gets a "4*" whether they're super nice or nice, and the shit heels will get 1*. That way I won't be pissed at myself for giving people a 5* because I assume they're going to tip when in reality they rarely do. All 4's unless cash tip. Shitheads get 1*. Period. I don't care what my rating is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just had a group of four millennials who kept talking about all the cool stuff they do all the time which of course costs a lot of money. They also talked about how their friend can't hang out as much because of having a kid. I got like $5 taking them to their destination from the airport. Of course they did not tip me, at least not in cash. And they barely gave me the time of day while I served them. So I gave the account holder four stars and flagged Attitude.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> Sorry but if you brag about how much money you make and you don't tip - you are a number one asshole. Seriously.


Yes! And now every time somebody breaks to me how rich they are, I just except they're not going to tip. Another category of people that never tips are those who brag about how much they have tipped other drivers.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Yes! And now every time somebody breaks to me how rich they are, I just except they're not going to tip. Another category of people that never tips are those who brag about how much they have tipped other drivers.


Yes! "drivers love me because I take care of them" this drives me bonkers!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Oh like the girl I drove to her bar tending job in Santa Monica last night, we talked tips and who tips best (tourists, natives, men, women, etc) and chatted for 45 minutes and then I (stupidly) gave her a 5-star since OF COURSE she's going to tip me! So, it's been almost 24 hours and still nothing from that little B.
> 
> Honestly, I'm done with these non-tipping fools. So from now on, everyone gets a "4*" whether they're super nice or nice, and the shit heels will get 1*. That way I won't be pissed at myself for giving people a 5* because I assume they're going to tip when in reality they rarely do. All 4's unless cash tip. Shitheads get 1*. Period. I don't care what my rating is.


What is your rating now?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Don't blame riders not tipping. Uber shall be blamed.

In the past, riders believed tip was included from Uber's continuous brain washing and misleading.
Even today, Uber still confuse riders with the following statement:

Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.

Even today, non-tipping riders still don't feel guilty at all because Uber stated in black and white that tips are not expected or required.

Your angry and voice can only be heard by stop driving Uber. The more you drive, the more you help evil Uber ill-treating all drivers including you.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Joshua J said:


> Sorry but if you brag about how much money you make and you don't tip - you are a number one asshole. Seriously.


I call it "trickle on" economics.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

outface said:


> Even today, Uber still confuse riders with the following statement:
> 
> Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.


That is not a confusing statement by Uber.


----------



## 1iquid5nake (Feb 26, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Oh like the girl I drove to her bar tending job in Santa Monica last night, we talked tips and who tips best (tourists, natives, men, women, etc) and chatted for 45 minutes and then I (stupidly) gave her a 5-star since OF COURSE she's going to tip me! So, it's been almost 24 hours and still nothing from that little B.
> 
> Honestly, I'm done with these non-tipping fools. So from now on, everyone gets a "4*" whether they're super nice or nice, and the shit heels will get 1*. That way I won't be pissed at myself for giving people a 5* because I assume they're going to tip when in reality they rarely do. All 4's unless cash tip. Shitheads get 1*. Period. I don't care what my rating is.


It should be all 1 star. Since Uber changed their policy on not being able to change ratings later; touting the policy change as a benefit to both riders and driver. Uber is full of $hit, that change is catering towards the riders who ***** about their low rating.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

bmedle said:


> Rich people (or delusional people who claim to be rich) place second on the "Least Likely to Leave A Tip" list. First?
> 
> Airport travelers. Many of whom are traveling on business, and get gratuities expensed. Or, if you're self-employed, eligible for a write-off.
> 
> And no, this is not the first time I've complained about this on here. Sorry.


On the other hand. Had a 'not so rich' hard working producer lady from LAX (airport) to her house some 30 miles away. We went over the hill to the valley in horrible Friday rush hour traffic (think it was a measly 1.4x surge, if memory serves). She hands me a $20 bill at end of ride. I say, "Want to do it through app, and expense it?" She replies, _You earned this and I want it to come from me... _Immediately got a 2x back to Hollywood without even being on DF. 

P.S. Also had a couple later that night from LAX to Echo Park on DF (no surge) that I dropped in a probably $3m home...$20 bill tip. But yeah, usually the fat cat rich ones don't.



Uberfunitis said:


> Why do some people believe that there should be some kind of correlation between how much money a person has and how much they should pay or tip for a service? Do we somehow give a rich person a better quality ride than we do the person with less money who takes the same class of service as in UberX or Pool?


ALL passengers should Tip. We are simply more 'understanding' that most don't.



backcountryrez said:


> My dad was a very cynical man. He said "no one ever got rich giving money away." On the other hand, he also tipped on a sliding scale based on the level/type of service he received. Barbers made out like bandits with him.


Smart dad...and always had a nice cut too, I bet! 



Julescase said:


> Oh like the girl I drove to her bar tending job in Santa Monica last night, we talked tips and who tips best (tourists, natives, men, women, etc) and chatted for 45 minutes and then I (stupidly) gave her a 5-star since OF COURSE she's going to tip me! So, it's been almost 24 hours and still nothing from that little B.
> 
> Honestly, I'm done with these non-tipping fools. So from now on, everyone gets a "4*" whether they're super nice or nice, and the shit heels will get 1*. That way I won't be pissed at myself for giving people a 5* because I assume they're going to tip when in reality they rarely do. All 4's unless cash tip. Shitheads get 1*. Period. *I don't care what my rating is.*


At 4.6 you will...



1iquid5nake said:


> It should be all 1 star. Since Uber changed their policy on not being able to change ratings later; touting the policy change as a benefit to both riders and driver. Uber is full of $hit, that change is catering towards the riders who ***** about their low rating.


Since when didn't any business cater to their customers? Definitely Uber screws their drivers, but they should cater to both of us...the angst truly comes from the latter.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Rich people stay rich by not tipping. One star them and send in a request to not be matched with said rider.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Rich people stay rich by not tipping. One star them and send in a request to not be matched with said rider.


Ya know, if you request to be unmatched with all that do not tip...well, you'll only get a few rides a day.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Ya know, if you request to be unmatched with all that do not tip...well, you'll only get a few rides a day.


I reserve the request for "special" passengers.

There is never a shortage of passengers. If I want to do 30 rides today, it is possible.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> ALL passengers should Tip. We are simply more 'understanding' that most don't.


All passengers should consider tipping after all from Uber:
Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> All passengers should consider tipping after all from Uber:
> Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.


Well duh...lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> All passengers should consider tipping after all from Uber:
> Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.


Everything you said is 100% right.

They still should tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everything you said is 100% right.
> 
> They still should tip.


I disagree especially if there is nothing provided besides a safe trip from point A to B. I think you are spitting into the wind if you decide to drive for a company who takes the position that Uber does about tipping and still feel like every passenger should tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree especially if there is nothing provided besides a safe trip from point A to B. I think you are spitting into the wind if you decide to drive for a company who takes the position that Uber does about tipping and still feel like every passenger should tip.


had this conversation before.

See my response back in May.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> had this conversation before.
> 
> See my response back in May.


Mine has not changed all that much either.


----------



## uber1111 (Sep 2, 2017)

yeap i just had a guy bragging his good salary as chef of red lobster he talked about customer not leaving tip fir his waitress,when we finish trip he didnt tip me either,if you reading this patrick from red lobster you suck man, and african american girls tip me all the time screw your racist comments patrick, 6 out 10 uber customers leave me tip unlike a fake chef wanna be asshole from red lobster called patrick,yeah thats you shitty patrick and quit harrasing other passengers you riding uber wich means you broke


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uber1111 said:


> yeap i just had a guy bragging his good salary as chef of red lobster he talked about customer not leaving tip fir his waitress,when we finish trip he didnt tip me either,if you reading this patrick from red lobster you suck man, and african american girls tip me all the time screw your racist comments patrick, 6 out 10 uber customers leave me tip unlike a fake chef wanna be asshole from red lobster called patrick,yeah thats you shitty patrick and quit harrasing other passengers you riding uber wich means you broke


This is Patrick.
I was going to leave your a 5 star rating and a tip, but then I saw this post. 
Now I'm really confused.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> About 2 years ago I picked up a couple going for dinner..he was a bit of a squid and there was tension between the two of them. She was very sweet..during the ride he starts telling her (probably for my benefit) about his boss giving him his annual bonus in the form of $18,000 worth of stock options.
> 
> I had picked her up a few times since then..about a month ago I got her again and I asked how things were going..she informed me she filed for a divorce..I said "I think I can make your night $9,000 happier" huh..dont you remember your hubby bragging about his stock options? I said remind your lawyer to look into that!
> 
> ...


Is she hot? Should have got you laid.



Cableguynoe said:


> and to hot women!


And not so hot women, also.


----------

